
Show HN: Control Amazon.com use with facts and gorgeous photos of the Amazon - _olya_
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reclaim-the-amazon/homocecfbbmmljacijppegoeipleelci
======
Barraketh
I really love this! The pictures are beautiful, the facts are interesting -
it's genuinely pleasurable to see. And if it reminds people to be a little
less consumeristic, so much the better!

------
the_decider
Pretty cool extension! I think we all could use a while lot more life and a
little bit more color among the drab pages of today’s monolithic web.

